# Εγκαταστάσεις > Internet / Δίκτυα / VOIP Τηλεφωνία >  >  Εξοπλισμος ιντερνετ σε ξενοδοχειο

## astra94

Καλησπερα στα μελη του forum, επειδη τα εχω βρει σκουρα θα ηθελα τη βοηθεια σας.Ευχαριστω προκαταβολικα για τις απαντησεις σας. Διατηρω δυο ξενοδοχειακες μοναδες σε αποσταση 100 μετρων η μια απο την αλλη οι οποιες ηταν κλειστες και τωρα τις ξανα ανοιγουμε και θελουμε να τις βαλουμε ιντερνετ. Ας ορισουμε τα κτηρια σε Α και Β. Το Α αποτελειται απο ισογειο,πρωτο και δευτερο οροφο(ο οποιος δε μας απασχολει) και συνολικα τα τετραγωνικα του ειναι 750τ.μ. χωρις τους εξωτερικους χωρους. Το ισογειο και ο πρωτος ειναι 300τ.μ. ο καθενας και ο δευτερος 150τ.μ. και αποτελουνται απο 20 δωματια συνολικα. Τα 10 βρισκονται στο δευτερο οροφο και ειναι χωρισμενα μπροστα και πισω. Τα μπροστινα δωματια εχουν χωρητικοτητα 4 ατομων και τα πισω απο 3 εως 8 ατομα.To ισογειο εχει 3 μεγαλους κοινοχρηστους χωρους και αλλα τρια δωματια πισω χωρητικοτητας 3 ατομων το καθενα.
Το Β κτηριο αποτελειται απο ισογειο,πρωτο και δευτερο οροφο και ο καθενας ειναι 80τ.μ. Ο πρωτος και ο δευτερος εχουν δωματια και χωρανε εως 15 ατομα. Το ισογειο ειναι μαγαζι (αλλα δε θα το ανοιξουμε φετος).
Θα ηθελα λοιπον αν μπορειτε να με συμβουλεψετε η ακομη και να με καθοδηγησετε στο τι εξοπλισμος θα χρειαστει ωστε να καληπτωνται ολα τα δωματια με ιντερνετ. Η συνδεση που υπαρχει ειναι 50 mbps.
Σε προηγουμενο αρθρο που διαβασα στο forum παλι για ξενοδοχειο δινοταν ο εξης εξοπλισμος:
Διαχειρηση γραμμης 750G Mikrotik
Mikrotik Acces Points (411AH-433AH)
Επισης του προτεινατε να εχει ελευθερο το wireless και μολις συνδεεσαι να σε πηγαινει σε μια login page,η οποια θα ζηταει username και password,το οποιο θα δινεται απο τη reception. Θελω δηλαδη να μπορω να δημιουργω πολλαπλα προφιλ χρηστων,ωστε να οριζω το χρονο παραμονης,την ταχυτητα,τον ογκο και αν γινεται τον αποκλεισμο του download torrent.
Ευχαριστω πολυ για το χρονο σας εκ των προτερων.

----------


## SV1JRT

Καλημέρα,
 Επειδή αυτή είναι κατά κύριο λόγο η δουλειά μου και επειδή έχω δει ΠΟΛΟΥΣ στην θέση σας που διαφημίζουν "Δωρεάν Ίντερνετ στο ξενοδοχείο" και τελικά ΔΕΝ δουλεύει, θα σας συνιστούσα πολύ σοβαρά να πληρώσετε έναν τεχνικό δικτύων να σας κάνει μια καλή μελέτη κάλυψης WiFi. Αν πάτε να βάλετε μηχανήματα χωρίς να έχει αναλάβει κάποιος τεχνικός το έργο μάλλον δεν θα σας βγεί καλό και θα πληρώσετε ξανά και ξανά τα μηχανήματα...
 Και για να προλάβω τις Κατίνες, προσωπικά ΔΕΝ ενδιαφέρομαι να αναλάβω το έργο.

.

----------

krissgr (20-05-18), 

mikemtb (20-05-18), 

vasilllis (21-05-18)

----------


## krissgr

Στο συγκεκριμένη εφαρμογή υπάρχουν πλέον πολλές λύσεις. Τα ξενοδοχεία οι  καφετέριες, εστιατόρια ακόμα και σε κομμωτήρια υλοποιούνται τέτοιες  εφαρμογές. Τι να επιλέξουμε όμως; Από προσωπική εμπειρία λόγο τις  δουλειάς μου (τηλεφωνικά κέντρα) έχω δει  εγκαταστάσεις με κεραίες για εξωτερικό χώρο (500 mW ισχύος!!!!!) μέσα στα  δωμάτια επειδή κάποιος του τις σύστησε ότι είναι καλές κεραίες. Η δική  μου η γνώμη είναι ότι πάντα πρώτα επιλέγουμε αυτόν που θα πάρει  την ευθύνη της εγκατάστασης και την συντήρηση και μετά (βάση του κόστους  τις κάθε λύσεις) τι μηχανήματα θα βάλουμε. Αναφέρεται στο μήνυμα σας π.χ.  μηχανήματα τις Mikrotik. Είναι καταπληκτικά ρούτερ αλλά δεν είναι  φιλικά σε μη γνώστη του προγραμματισμού τους. Για να μην είμαι και αρνητικός ριχτέ και μια ματιά στις Unifi της Ubiquity.

----------

